# Guest Rewards Card Stolen



## TraneMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

Well, sad to say our Christmas was ruined when we return home to a house that was broken in on Christmas Eve..

They stole our TV's and other electronic item, but not the computer! They also stole our safe and in that safe I had my Amtrak Guest Rewards info in there... Should I call customer service on this or think nothing will happen?

I got my Credit Card taken cared of and closed.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 25, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well, sad to say our Christmas was ruined when we return home to a house that was broken in on Christmas Eve..
> 
> ...


I would advise AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry for your losses!






They probably don't even know what AGR is anyway! Even if they tried to redeem an award, they either need your password (if done online), or if they have to call AGR (like for a sleeper) I've been asked to verify my name, address, zip code and email address! How many thiefs would know (or remember) all that?





I still might want to notify AGR!


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 26, 2011)

I just tried calling them today, and they are close for the Holiday. Guess I will wait till Tuesday.

Sure is not fun trying to start over, and didn't planned on doing this for Christmas!


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 26, 2011)

That sucks, man. Happened to me about 20 years ago, finding the house broken into shortly before Christmas with all the presents stolen. Quite upsetting, indeed.


----------



## amamba (Dec 26, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear about your loss. What a horrible thing to have happened to you 

Personally I wouldn't really worry about someone else having your AGR number.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> They stole ... but not the computer!


Not to be non-caring - but if a thief does not want your computer (because it's too old



), I think it's time to get a new computer!


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 26, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > They stole ... but not the computer!
> ...



Not too sure about that! Our Laptop and desk top, and my partner's work lap top are a year old.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that!  Really doesn't make for a nice holiday.


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 30, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Sorry to hear about that!  Really doesn't make for a nice holiday.


No kidding! I tried hard to get into the spirt on Christmas Day w/ the in-laws, and I just couldn't.. Most of all I was pretty tired from only getting a couple of hours of sleep.


----------



## yarrow (Dec 30, 2011)

that is really terrible. hopefully, the theives will be quickly apprehended and all they took returned.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 30, 2011)

The only tiny consolation is that the thieves probably thought the AGR card was a credit card. I can picture them trying to buy a big-screen TV at Best Buy with an AGR card. That would be an amusing attempted transaction. Criminals, at least the blue-collar variety, are seldom candidates for Mensa membership.


----------

